# Starting my hypnobirthing course..



## Drazic<3

..on Wednesday, and I am so excited! I tried a natal hypnotherapy CD I borrowed today and I feel so calm and peaceful now, can't wait to start properly :) 

Is anyone else hypnobirthing? Or has had positive experiences to share?


----------



## winegums

meeee! I did hypnobirthing with my son last year and it was the best experience ever!!! They teach you so much more than a book or a cd! I'm tempted to do it again now even though I already know it from last year haha.

good luck hun! xx


----------



## espia

there is no hypnobirthing classes in my area. any suggestions as to what i can do in addition to the book and cd (mongan method)?

i am so excited to try this!!!


----------



## Mervs Mum

I hypnobirthed with Sidney - I highly recommend it. Here's a great hypno/home/water birth video if you havent already seen it. :)


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qriqhDFo088


----------



## Lillylemon

Hello,

I'm also planning a home Hypno water birth in the next 4 weeks  I'm so excited about it and have always been passionate about the idea of home birthing. Doing the course has given me even more confidence with breathing etc. I am lucky that I have always been able to relax very easily but I picked up lots more tips and common sense from the course. I'd advise reading the Hypnobirthing book (which I was given) and if you're interested in natural birthing generally, these books are good:

Spiritual Midwifery and Guide to Childbirth, both by Ina May Gaskin
Childbirth Without Fear by Grantley Dick-Read

x


----------



## winegums

dr grantly dick read is awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!! he was like a genius before his time ;)


----------



## Drazic<3

Thanks for all the replies girls :flower: 

Winegums, will you just use the the books as a refresher? 

Espia - I don't know yet but will happily update you after my class tomorrow :)

Mervs Mum, that is amazing, thanks for sharing. 

Lillylemon - - I have brought Ina May's books and currently reading Dick Grantly-Read. I love childbirth without fear, I know it's a bit dated but it really describes not just how it shouldn't hurt, but why. It has really made me feel like I can do it :) Send LOADS of luck and good vibes for whenever babe decides it's time to try out the hypnobirthing!


----------



## espia

please update me :) how many classes will you have? i SO wish i could take them too!


----------



## Drazic<3

5 classes, they are 2 and 1/4 hours each running every week. I think I should have probably started earlier, but my tutor said it will be fine but she will change the order of the classes in case I go into early Labour! I am just going to submerge myself in it for the next 10 or so weeks :)


----------



## Groovychick

I'd love to know how it goes! Keep us posted!


----------



## Drazic<3

Thanks hun, will do :)


----------



## lovetaralyn

I'm planning on taking a course! But the woman that teaches it said for me to wait til I'm 32 weeks, only 4 more weeks to go! :)


----------



## goddess25

What an awesome video....

Ina May Gaskin is awesome... i am lucky enough to have a midwife here in Canada who did a placement with her on the farm so its fantastic.

Good Luck.. I am sure you will have a fantastic experience to tell us all about.


----------



## Drazic<3

^
Goddess, you are preggo! I am so pleased for you sweetheart *big squeeze* 

So excited, I think Simba can tell, because she has been wiggly all day! :rofl:


----------



## winegums

ohhh goddess that's amazing!!! i'm saving up so that i can do my elective placement on the farm with her <3333 that place is like heaven


----------



## goddess25

winegums said:


> ohhh goddess that's amazing!!! i'm saving up so that i can do my elective placement on the farm with her <3333 that place is like heaven

wow what an opportunity i think that would be fantastic, what an experience. Definitely worth the saving up for... well done.


----------



## Drazic<3

The first session was really good. Lots of learning about the body - and the weirdest thing is, she normally has like 16 people but less people signed up this time so it's only us and another couple. Almost one to one for no more! I must do lots of reading today, I have CWF to finish, then need to read Ina May, and then my hypnobirthing book! :dohh:


----------



## winegums

drazic 16 is a lot i know most hypnobirthing people only usually have up to 4 or 5 couples!

mine was a bit poo as 2 of the couples were best friends and the other couple sat and talked to themselves and were a bit anti social so me and OH just ended up on our own lol!

xx


----------



## Lillylemon

I swear, Ina May rules! You lucky, lucky people to either be doing a placement at the farm or having a midwife that has trained with her! She is amazing and it's so lovely to be able to talk to other ladies who feel the same way about birthing!

x


----------



## Drazic<3

^winegums, 16 as in 8 couples, so not many more :) I'm sorry you didn't enjoy it. We were kinda forced to chat as it was only another couple and they seem really nice :)


----------



## winegums

ohh it was alright i had a wonderful teacher and the others didn't even seem interested i dont know why they bothered lol! she went around and asked us stuff and they all said they wanted hospital births with pain relief, and they wern't going to bother breastfeeding etc. then when we were asked to practise things at home they said they didn't have time etc lol! one night she took me and OH aside and was like I cannot believe your 19 your so much more sensible than some of these 30 year olds haha!

i still keep in contact with her now, after my 12 week scan im going to email her and ask her some advice about asking for a hbac!

glad your enjoying it hun! keep it up :D xx


----------



## Drazic<3

Really does make you wonder why they would bother. The one thing which really struck me from yesterday is that I need to entirely believe in the process, myself and my body, and if you are dubious or doubtful you will not be able to self-hypnotise anyway so it's counter-productive! 

I know we can all do it, with practice. It's all how it is supposed to be :)


----------



## Tulip

Wow so glad you're getting almost one-to-one attention babes!

I'm starting with Dany Griffiths on 22nd August and am beside myself with excitement :D We have 4 sessions of 3 hours each. keV was like THREE HOURS? :shock: WILL THERE BE TEA? :rofl:


----------



## jubilee

I have done a hypnobirthing course and have been listening to cds & practising breathing and relaxation techniques since.

I'd be interested to hear anyones experiences!

I feel really good about my birth and really looking forward to it after having a crap birth back in 1999.

I feel very confident. Me & hubby were practising some anchors today and really hope we get the birth we hope for


----------



## Drazic<3

Lol Tulip! El was the same when he saw it was 5 lessons at 2 and a half ish hours. He looked very concerned. :rofl: Last night, when we were practising the hypnobirthing he fell asleep almost instantly, well jealous of the male ability to just shut down! :rofl: 

Finally finished CWF, so going to start reading Ina May today and try and get through that quick so I can use her techniques and start with my hypnobirthing book. It's like being at uni again! :rofl:


----------



## Aunty E

At my hypnobirthing course there were only three couples, and I didn't like either of them ;) I think in my case, the part of labour where hypnobirthing would have helped was very very short, I went straight from wandering around the house eating toast to mooing like a cow and demanding drugs. The relaxation and the positive visualisation and reinforcement were BRILLIANT though. I listened to the CD every day commuting into work, and even though I had an extremely stressful time personally during pregnancy (family issues) I have a totally chilled and cheerful baby. When I had to have an instrumental delivery, the hypnobirthing meant that I wasn't scared, I was accepting of what needed to be done to progress the birth of my baby. My instructor now does support for the first trimester too, so I'm going to email her next week.


----------



## Tulip

E, I had no idea you'd done hypno and OMFG you're onto round 2 already! Congratulations! Dude, you are going to have your hands full :D Love to Mog for me x


----------



## Aunty E

Yup, I was a bit busy around that point with family issues, so not much posting I suspect about it. Looking forward to doing a refresher, although after the sprint to the operating theatre last time I've got no hope of persuading OH into a homebirth. Oh well. Mog is an easy baby, so let's hope the next one is too!

Floaty kisses to Ruby on her birthday :kiss:


----------



## lovealittle1

We are planning to take the course however I am a bit reluntant because I was not able to get a midwife so I will have an obgyn handeling my care and fear that they will not be supportive of this. Has anyone done hypnobirthing and were supported in a hospital environment?


----------



## Drazic<3

I am not sure how my midwife will react, she sort of lets me get on with things really. I will speak to her about it though. I know as part of my hospitals antenatal classes they focus on relaxation skills so I am hopeful they will be more receptive than some. I would love a home birth, and I intend to stay home as long as possible, but it's not right for us. I think most hospitals are happy for you to hypnobirth, and if you practice regulally you should be able to respond to their tests and checks and put yourself quickly back into relaxation :)


----------



## Jellycat

Hi Drazic,

I'm also doing the hypnobirthing classes I've got 4 sessions . First class this Thursday, but mine are more scattered rather than each week. I'm really looking forward to it as my sister and friend attended classes and said it really helped.
I'll do anything to avoid using drugs


----------



## Aunty E

I was always planning on a hospital birth, and they were very supportive (too supportive sometimes) of my plan to not use drugs or any intervention. They allowed us to keep the room darkened and just let me get on with it. The only downside was that when I did need intervention they were very reluctant to suggest it, so it took a long time for them to decide that Mog was not coming out on her own (she really wasn't, she had her head stuck) and to crack out the ventouse by which time madam was pretty distressed. 

Doing it again in hospital my plan is to arrive earlier, so that I'm not in as much pain in the car journey and when I arrive so I can relax into the environment a bit better. And I wouldn't let them break my waters again, it didn't progress anything and it meant that Imogen got more distressed. I would probably put something in my birth plan asking them not to let crazy cheerleading midwives into the room, even if there's a flood in the ward ;) She really ruined the atmosphere :haha:


----------



## Drazic<3

^
Thanks for the advice hun, it really helps to hear experience because my plan had been to stay at home as long as possible, but that makes a lot of sense. 

Good luck Jellycat, let us know how it goes. :)


----------



## leelee

Hi Drazic,

I attended hypnobirthing classes and I loved them. My OH was a bit sceptical at first be he really enjoyed them too. We just did it with one other couple and we got on really well with them. I meet up with her once a week.

I don't know how I could have gotten through my labour without it, although I did have to use interventions in the end. I was so chilled when I went into labour (11 days overdue!!!) that I was 5cm when I arrived at the hospital and wasn't in any pain. I hopped into the birthing pool and stayed there for 8 hours. 

The midwife was so respectful of my birthing plan and didn't mention any interventions until I did. I got to 9cm with just gas and air but Max got stuck and I needed to have an epidural and an emergency forceps delivery. 

However, I felt in total control at every stage and although the labour didn't go the way I would have liked I still felt like it was a positive experience and it was just bad luck that Max got stuck and I couldn't progress!

My OH was amazing throughout with the 20/20 breathing and I couldn't have gotten through it without him beside me. 

I think hypnobirthing should be available on the NHS. It makes sense and make the birthing experience very positive.


----------



## Drazic<3

Thanks so much for sharing your story Lee lee, it's especially wonderful to hear someone having such a positive experience in hospital. I am sorry things didn't work out exactly as planned, but Max is gorgeous!


----------



## jubilee

leelee said:


> Hi Drazic,
> 
> I attended hypnobirthing classes and I loved them. My OH was a bit sceptical at first be he really enjoyed them too. We just did it with one other couple and we got on really well with them. I meet up with her once a week.
> 
> I don't know how I could have gotten through my labour without it, although I did have to use interventions in the end. I was so chilled when I went into labour (11 days overdue!!!) that I was 5cm when I arrived at the hospital and wasn't in any pain. I hopped into the birthing pool and stayed there for 8 hours.
> 
> The midwife was so respectful of my birthing plan and didn't mention any interventions until I did. I got to 9cm with just gas and air but Max got stuck and I needed to have an epidural and an emergency forceps delivery.
> 
> However, I felt in total control at every stage and although the labour didn't go the way I would have liked I still felt like it was a positive experience and it was just bad luck that Max got stuck and I couldn't progress!
> 
> My OH was amazing throughout with the 20/20 breathing and I couldn't have gotten through it without him beside me.
> 
> I think hypnobirthing should be available on the NHS. It makes sense and make the birthing experience very positive.

Would you reccomend arriving at the hospital sooner rather tha later then? my plan was to stay at home as long as possible but hearing your experience really makes me reconsider that.


----------



## Eala

I did a hypnobirthing course, and I am *so* glad that I did. I had 12 hours at home, utterly chilled out, doing my breathing exercises, listening to my Rainbow Relaxation, and generally just enjoying my labour.

I was 2-3cm dilated when I got to the hospital. We went in to get checked because my membranes released spontaneously, and they wanted to check them for meconium (which we did have, so I'm glad they did check!).

We had a slight bobble when Romilly shifted and went back-to-back, and I was put on max dose syntocinon (as they were very concerned about continously losing her heartbeat). I did need an epidural in the end, but my hypnobirthing tutor had warned me in advance that if for whatever reason I was given syntocinon, it would be very hard to continue with just hypnobirthing. Something about it not being your body controlling your surges anymore. Some women do manage it (not trying to scare anyone!) but it wasn't working for me. 

Even throughout all that, I was able to stay (mostly) calm. We ended up with a ventouse delivery, and missed a c-section by the skin of our teeth. Little Miss had a partial cord prolapse, so we were told "One try with the ventouse, if she doesn't come out in 3 pushes, we're getting you to theatre." She was born in 2 surges :blush: I didn't push at all - I didn't know how! I just trusted my body, and breathed.

I do credit being able to stay calm for the majority of my labour (barring that one bobble) to hypnobirthing. My husband was chilled out as well, we were very much "Que sera, sera", which was lovely. That's the bit I'm very proud of, looking back :)

I hope you all enjoy your hypnobirthing classes as much as I did :)


----------



## leelee

Drazic<3 said:


> Thanks so much for sharing your story Lee lee, it's especially wonderful to hear someone having such a positive experience in hospital. I am sorry things didn't work out exactly as planned, but Max is gorgeous!

Thanks Drazic :)

I would have loved to have had no interventions but I also accept that sometimes it doesn't work out like that. I think the main thing with hypnobirthing is that you feel in control during the whole birth.


----------



## jolougu

Hope your classes go really well. I thoroughly recommend it. I had a hypno-water birth 3 months ago with my first baby. It was wonderful. They hypno birthing made such a difference, the midwife said she'd never seen such a relaxed birth and my husband really helped with the massage they teach you in the classes. I loved it, I don't think i would have managed with just gas and air without the hypno classes, so wouldn't have had my birth in the water without it. I picked my baby up out of the water and held him to me - it was amazing. Don't get me wrong, it was a long labour and at times I thought I wouldn't be able to carry on without more help but I managed. Good luck with your classes and your birth, hope all goes really well for you :flower:

Also, I agree with the other posts that hypno birthing isn't just valuable when your birth goes to plan. It also helps you be more relaxed in general so if things take a different turn than you'd expected that you can be calm in the process of making different decisions along the way. I think it also helped throughout the pregnancy with all the practise, people told me I seemed very calm throughout my pregnancy, I'm sure it was the hypno


----------



## leelee

jubilee said:


> leelee said:
> 
> 
> Hi Drazic,
> 
> I attended hypnobirthing classes and I loved them. My OH was a bit sceptical at first be he really enjoyed them too. We just did it with one other couple and we got on really well with them. I meet up with her once a week.
> 
> I don't know how I could have gotten through my labour without it, although I did have to use interventions in the end. I was so chilled when I went into labour (11 days overdue!!!) that I was 5cm when I arrived at the hospital and wasn't in any pain. I hopped into the birthing pool and stayed there for 8 hours.
> 
> The midwife was so respectful of my birthing plan and didn't mention any interventions until I did. I got to 9cm with just gas and air but Max got stuck and I needed to have an epidural and an emergency forceps delivery.
> 
> However, I felt in total control at every stage and although the labour didn't go the way I would have liked I still felt like it was a positive experience and it was just bad luck that Max got stuck and I couldn't progress!
> 
> My OH was amazing throughout with the 20/20 breathing and I couldn't have gotten through it without him beside me.
> 
> I think hypnobirthing should be available on the NHS. It makes sense and make the birthing experience very positive.
> 
> Would you reccomend arriving at the hospital sooner rather tha later then? my plan was to stay at home as long as possible but hearing your experience really makes me reconsider that.Click to expand...

I went to the hospital because my contractions were coming every 3-5 mins and they were lasting 1 minute 40 secs and as it was my first I thought I should get there fairly quickly. I also really wanted to use the birthing pool so was eager to go along and get into that.

I think it all depends on how you are feeling and whether you want to use a pool in the hospital. I didn't want to go to the hospital at that time but my Mam and OH made me. As we had to get a taxi I was glad to go when I wasn't in any discomfort.


----------



## Aunty E

I was so pleased with myself for staying at home until 8cm, but actually I think it would have made sense to go a little earlier, for all the reasons above. The change between being chilled and happy and then actually in a fair bit of pain was very sudden for me. I do wonder if the very awkward and painful car journey might have been when Mog shifted around and got herself stuck.


----------



## hb1

I read a book on hypnobirthing that my friend gave me - I really want to give it a go - just wondering in general how much classes cost in the UK.

This you tube video is one that convinced me to go for it:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ehHMkLO_XAE

It's so beautiful :)

hx


----------



## leelee

My class cost me £270 and I am based in Berkshire.


----------



## hb1

Thanks Leelee - sounds quite reasonable - do they give you the course materials and cds included in that?

hx


----------



## leelee

hb1 said:


> Thanks Leelee - sounds quite reasonable - do they give you the course materials and cds included in that?
> 
> hx

Yes, I got the book, CD and course materials for that. It included a 2 day course. We did it with Vanessa and I can't recommend her highly enough for anyone in Berkshire

https://www.berkshirehypnobirthing.co.uk


----------



## Drazic<3

For anyone in my neck of the woods (based in Norwich), our course is £140 (CD, book and materials included) and you get 5 2 and a half hour sessions. Couldn't recommend Jackie highly enough :) 

https://www.norwichhypnobirthing.com/

That birth vid just made me well cry, so beautiful :)


----------



## hb1

I know - me too - I've watched it a few times now and it totally confirms to me that this type of birth is possible - even when you keep hearing about pain etc etc!!


----------



## Tulip

Thanks H what a gorgeous vid!


----------



## winegums

omg 140!!!!!!!!!!!!!! mine was £300 OH was not a happy bunny lol... why is everything more expensive in london :growlmad:


----------



## Drazic<3

I think everything really is more expensive there. We totally thought it was out of our price range, so were really impressed for that price with all the books and CD and stuff. Our teacher is LOVELY too. Still, it would still cost you more than £300 if you travelled to Norwich every week! :)


----------



## krissy1984

Hi girls :hi:

I was looking into doing hypnobirthing as reviews look really good and wow some of the videos on youtube look so calm! However I can't stretch to the prices around here (living in London :nope:) So my question is do you girls think that if I get the CD and book it might help me? And which cd's/books are good?

Sorry for the questions I'm confused with the different methods but want to try hypnobirthing :thumbup:

Thank you :flower:


----------



## winegums

you can get the book and the cd but personally im not sure how effective it would be without the course! its so much more than that she teaches you breathing and relaxtion, light touch massage, shows you videos of people she has taught and their births, gets people in to talk about their experiences, talks through any questions or worries with you, does exercises to show you can breathe through pain like with ice blocks etc etc. i cant even remember what else as it was a while ago now

i mean the book is interesting you could read it along with a couple of other books about natural birth like 'childbirth without fear' etc and listen to the cd etc i just dont know how effective it would be


----------



## Drazic<3

I agree with Winegums, I don't think it would be AS effective, as you get shown so much in the courses. BUT, I think reading and using the CD's would help. I would recommend getting Rainbow Relaxation and Natal Hypnobirthing and give them a try. Learn to deep breathe, read the books and read as much as you can online and you will certainly benefit. Good luck, and feel free to ask anything as you are reading the book and hopefully we can help :)


----------



## Nosy_Cow

I think I'll be doing the same as Krissy as we would rather spend the money elsewhere. In Northamptonshire it's £240 for 5 lessons, hypnosis CD & labour music CD. It's good value it's just we feel we could use this elsewhere. 

In my birth with Chloe I coped but I was so high on drugs (I asked for as many drugs as possible being a stillbirth) and can't remember much. I def want a more natural labour this time round.

If I get my bonus in September as planned I might re-think the lessons but it depends on the company (I do their accounts I know that it might not be possible!)!

At what stage should I be looking at getting the lessons booked in? Same time as ante-natal I guess?


----------



## Drazic<3

^
I tried to find a cheaper course hun but I only found more expensive ones! I thought there might be one in MK but can't find anything either. 

I started my course at 29 weeks which I feel has worked really well. Plenty of time to learn everything, but I feel pregnant enough to be doing if IYKWIM? I'll be nearly 35 weeks by the time it's finished.


----------



## Nosy_Cow

I think it's worth the money but I just know we could spend that money elsewhere! Thanks for the info about when to start. I won't be 29 weeks until nearly end of October so I have plenty of time to have a think! 

:hugs: Thanks hun!


----------



## Drazic<3

No problems chic, if you arn't doing the course but feel you need to ask anything when reading the book, or whatever - feel free to PM me. Tbh though, I think if you are 'strict' with it and practice a great deal you will get just as much benefit. Good luck :) :hugs:


----------



## Jellycat

Had my second session this week. I'm finding it so informative, discussing how I normally react when ill ie do I like people faffing around me or be a cacoon.... found out I like to be on my own. Formalised some relaxing scenes to think about during labour, massages for DH to do and positions to help baby get in the right position

im finding as my tutor is a midwife I can ask her non related hypnobirthing questions too, which my MW doesnt care about it..... I'm so pleased We decided to take this course

Drazic as your another Sept Star, will you let me know how you get on? and vice versa


----------



## beaniemac

Hey Ladies, mind if I join in this one!

I am from N Ireland and have just booked to go on a course (Well, one to one and she comes to my home:) I am so excited and cant wait. 

This is my first pregnancy, and I feel calmer about everything already having booked to do the course. I will be starting on the 28th August for 4 weeks with each session lasting 2 1/2 hrs. 

I also read Ina Mays book - utterly fantastic and would recommend it to anyone! Such an empowering book, and really helped me make the decision that I wanted a natural birth as far as possible, leading on to deciding to try hypnobirthng!

Hope you are all enjoying it and I look forward to sharing my experience with you!


----------

